# Dogs killed six of my goats



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yesterday my daughter went to the barn to let out two of our does and their 3 week old babies. When she went to unlock the stall door a big pit bull jumped up on the door from the inside. It scared her to death and she ran back and called her daddy. It killed both mama's and all four babies. When my husband got there the pit bull had another goat down with its head in his mouth. Another pit bull mix was chasing another doe around the field. My husband killed both dogs. All they did was kill and move on to the next goat...I think it broke their necks. It seems so senseless. Best we can tell, they ripped a corner of our field fencing up and came in through our field and then jumped over the door of the stall in the barn. The other two does weren't locked up and they went after them last. We went from nine goats to three :-(

We don't have any type of livestock guardians. We have had goats for four years and never had an issue. The dogs are dead but there can always be others. The three goats we have left are scared to go in the barn now.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh no!!!  I'm so sorry. What a nightmare.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh gosh, that's horrible!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I've been through a dog attack and it's really heartbreaking. It happened 1 1/2 years ago and I'm still sad about it.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, I know little about dogs, but this is so sad!

I am so sorry.

Hoping you can find some solace in knowing that we care.
Coincidently, I remember telling a neighbor a few years ago we had hens outside and I was concerned about the dog they had...he went on to tell me-no worries- as when he was a kid his families dog went in and thrill killed all the neighbors hens! So, the hen owner shot the dog! Well, the dogs owners kids were beside themselves with grief and ran in to tell their mom, and she asked-our dog? They cried yes. Well she said it serves you right to not keep track of your dog and made the kids pay the neighbor back and get more birds. 

So, the short of that story was we never had trouble with that neighbor or their dog. But, I still find his mothers reaction a tough one-albeit the right thing to do just the same.

So sorry about your sweet goats!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I would be devastated, so sorry for your loss. My Pyr has been worth his weight in gold, and he's raising up our Pyr puppy to take care of goats just like he does. We haven't seen the neighbor's dog on our property and we haven't heard a coyote.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

tcwells23 said:


> Yesterday my daughter went to the barn to let out two of our does and their 3 week old babies. When she went to unlock the stall door a big pit bull jumped up on the door from the inside. It scared her to death and she ran back and called her daddy. It killed both mama's and all four babies. When my husband got there the pit bull had another goat down with its head in his mouth. Another pit bull mix was chasing another doe around the field. My husband killed both dogs. All they did was kill and move on to the next goat...I think it broke their necks. It seems so senseless. Best we can tell, they ripped a corner of our field fencing up and came in through our field and then jumped over the door of the stall in the barn. The other two does weren't locked up and they went after them last. We went from nine goats to three :-(
> 
> We don't have any type of livestock guardians. We have had goats for four years and never had an issue. The dogs are dead but there can always be others. The three goats we have left are scared to go in the barn now.


We had two dogs kill our three goats. I was devastated. Death is truly hard but God gives us strength to face life and life goes on.


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

Very sorry about your loss


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry. That's terrible, and scary. They sound extremely determined. Makes me re-think my set-up. I have a great fence, but no other protection for my goats right now.


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the caring words. Not everybody understands that our goats are important to us and they have personalities and are affectionate. I knew people of like mind would understand.

I thank God that my daughter did not open that door. I have no doubt he would have come after her. My husband had to shoot the one that did all the killing three times before it went down and even then it had let go of the goat and was coming towards him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. That had to be awful. People don't understand that it isn't OK to let their dogs just run in the country.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry -- what a terrifying and tragic experience! I hope you were able to call law enforcement...show the dogs, dead goats...and locate the dog's owners! 

We absolutely cherish our livestock guardian dogs. They have kept cougar, coyote, bobcat, wolf and a neighbor's marauding pit bull mix away. We have a nice litter of pups on the ground now...how I wish I could afford to feed one more adult! I'd be keeping one of these pups!!! Worth their weight in gold!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah. I'd contact the animal control officer and report the incident. I would think the owners of the dogs would owe you compensation for the lost goats... I know it won't bring them back but it would be something.

So sorry for your loss and that your daughter had to experience that.

I'm very glad she was not hurt.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How devastating. I am awfully sorry. We are working on building a stronger fence now due to a coyote pack that just moved in. My goats are precious to me and I can only imagine how awful this is for you and your family. Thank God your daughter is okay.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How awful. I am heartsick for you all and the poor goats. I am glad your husband killed those dogs. 

To get the remaining goats to come in, clean out the barn and remove the old bedding. You are trying to remove the smells and scents that scared goats emit. Then spent time with the goats. Matter of factly put their feed and water in. They will see you aren't being fearful and will ( hopefully) start to forget the attack.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need to, if you havent, call the sheriff out. Make a report and see if you cant find the owners of the dogs. At the very least, you can make them pay for the loss. Am very sorry for your loss but know exactly what you are going through. I put a couple of dozen dogs in the ground at the farm I worked at over the year. Most before they did real damage but not all...


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Definitely call law enforcement and good work on your husband's part. Those dogs may be chipped and traceable. Their owners need to be made to pay dearly for your loss. Just one more story in the sad saga of poor "misunderstood" pit bulls. 
I sent a pit bull that got into my pasture home with a 12 guage wound before he could do any damage a few years ago. He had breached the outer fence and was digging under the pen where I had 14 month-old babies. Their mamas were in a separate area hollering their heads off. The dog's owners knew I'd done it and called me threatening to report me to the sheriff. Once I helped them understand why they didn't want to do that, they moved away.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I know they're just "livestock", but our whole family would be devastated if that happened here. We love our goaties!

I am so sorry for your loss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm so sorry. That had to be awful. People don't understand that it isn't OK to let their dogs just run in the country.


I know. That is terrible.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh thank god your daughter didn't open that gate before she saw the dog! I am so very sorry for your loss I am just sick to my stomach after reading this. 
And don't let anyone say oh they are just goats or livestock, I am seriously ready to smack the next person that says that. It's no different then city people and their dogs and cats and even if one doesn't view them as the same love as a dog or cat they are still living animals that didn't do jack wrong and they were harmed and killed. 
But off my high horse (deep breath count to ten) again I am so so very sorry for your loss


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fortunately, my husband is a sheriff's deputy and knew all the steps we needed to take. Had deputies and animal control come out. The people called animal control the next day to see if their dogs were there because they had been picked up before. We have their name and address and they should be served with a warrant in the next few days:-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good for you. I know it won't replace the goats but you should be compensated.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

tcwells23 said:


> Fortunately, my husband is a sheriff's deputy and knew all the steps we needed to take. Had deputies and animal control come out. The people called animal control the next day to see if their dogs were there because they had been picked up before. We have their name and address and they should be served with a warrant in the next few days:-D


Oh nice!!! Doesnt often happen like that. The farm I was on, owners were only located 3 outta the numerous times. When confronted, all of them said the same thing. "My dog would never do that!" Your dog is not the same dog it is at home when its loose and running free. Had one even call the sheriff. Person just didnt get it and got so upset and combative when the sheriff told em we were fully within our right and the law that the husband ended up in the back of the cop car. The sheriff let him out after he calmed down.


----------



## cheefulmelody (May 27, 2015)

elchivito said:


> Definitely call law enforcement and good work on your husband's part. Those dogs may be chipped and traceable. Their owners need to be made to pay dearly for your loss. Just one more story in the sad saga of poor "misunderstood" pit bulls.
> I sent a pit bull that got into my pasture home with a 12 guage wound before he could do any damage a few years ago. He had breached the outer fence and was digging under the pen where I had 14 month-old babies. Their mamas were in a separate area hollering their heads off. The dog's owners knew I'd done it and called me threatening to report me to the sheriff. Once I helped them understand why they didn't want to do that, they moved away.


I really don't think it was needed to start the misunderstood pitbull stuff. My "pitbull" is the best dog I will likely ever have. I trust that dog with all of my animals more than my lab the so called family dog. I get so angry when people want to blame a type rather than the idiot owners of the dogs. That kind of stuff is not remotely productive. Oh and the next time you send a dog home intentionally wounded just know that they can pick you up for animal cruelty.

To the thread poster, I am so sorry for your loss and glad you were able to take care of the problem. At least you can breathe easier know that those particular animals are no longer a threat to your livestock and family. I hope that the owners have to pay thorough the nose for the damage their animals did. It never truly fixes it but hopefully it is a lesson that sticks on irresponsible owners.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I watched something on the discovery Chanel I think it was, I'm not sure but it was about pibull attacks. What the problem is is when they get it in their mind to attack/kill there is no changing their mind. So yes I agree with you that the owners should be more to blame then a dog. I mean it's not that dang hard to be a responsible owner and keep it from running a muck. But I've also kill so many pit bulls over the years as well as cows for half their face missing. One that my dad shot was so focused on this poor heifer and even the long horn was hooking it off of her and it would get back up and go at her again. My dad got within 5 feet of it to shoot and it never even noticed him. Now if I'm honest there has also been other breeds that we have had to put down but they have done the most damage. I'm not sure if they just need more time and a firmer hand or what the deal is since I have also seen good pit bulls but I'm not a fan of the breed simply because I've seen what they could do. That's my personal choice and I wouldn't push that thinking on anyone but I can see why they have a bad rap and basically agree with it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun. Cheerfulmelody, this is a friendly family forum and there is no swearing of any kind. State your opinion without being combative.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pits are singled out for 2 major reasons that are undeniable as a breed. First and for most is that they were created / bred to fight. This was the reason they were created. This means they were selectively bred not only for muscle and body type, but for aggression. Second and also falls under the bred for category, they have the hardware to do damage. Yes any dog or breed can bite, attack and kill but pits have the mindset and the tools to do it better. Where most dogs are content with a single bite (on a person) , a pit will tend to keep going until what ever it is, is motionless.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

cheefulmelody said:


> I really don't think it was needed to start the misunderstood pitbull stuff. .... Oh and the next time you send a dog home intentionally wounded just know that they can pick you up for animal cruelty.


My apologies to any pitbull owners who may have had their feelings hurt by my prejudicial and unkind words. 
In my state it is perfectly legal to shoot a dog or any other animal that is within fenced private property and threatening livestock. It was not my intention to wound the dog; I was trying to avoid hitting any babies with stray pellets and didn't have the best shot. He should have died.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So very sorry to hear of your loss... So devastating


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Our condolences, the dogs' owners should be held responsible.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened to you. It is a constant battle where I live as we do not have animal control services outside of the city limits. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! We are taking steps to having the dogs owner pay for our goats. However, it doesn't take the place of the actual goats. The two does were the first babies born on our farm. My daughter was also attached to the 3 week old babies we just had. She would sit out in the field with them every day and let them climb on her until they decided they were ready to climb up in her lap and sleep. My daughter is doing better but she was having trouble sleeping and when she did she would have night mares. She is still afraid of going to the barn and during the day she sits in the back yard and keeps watch over the goats. That has become her "job". I'm working on getting a LGD to take over that responsibility for her


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Lost to dog and disease cocci*

Aww...what a sweet little person she must be!

I am so sorry, your loss was so tragic and cruel!

You are correct, nothing replaces the ones you lost! The first ones born on our other farm, ...aww... I can't imagine how sad and upset you all feel!

We lost a purchased from auction lamb to cocci, which was harsh and sad in itself! I just replied this in another string.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/treating-prevention-cocci-187259/#post1988904

I hope your family and little daughter recover as best possible. Sweet and appropriate that she is sitting guard! I truly think that is awesome and probably her best way to cope with this unfortunate and upsetting loss! A bit of therapy she has put in place herself. Very sweet! I can visualize her sitting watch!

I wish for the best for all of you! Not sure how old she is, but when our daughter was young we read her many books and searched out ones with the subject matter that we dealt with at the time. She found some of these kid books to be quite comforting, and age appropriate at the time for issues she faced then. I know there are books on losing pets, maybe something like that could comfort her.

:angelgoat:
God Bless


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry you had to go thru that. I had a little golden retriever come in and kill my goats in Colorado years ago. Only one goat survived.
My neighbors here have been well warned that a lose dog on our property is a target. No warning - I would shoot it. They don't like me but they keep their dogs home. So many people don't realize how dangerous a dog can be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very devastating, I am very sorry.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*cost to raise a doe to kidding age*



tcwells23 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are taking steps to having the dogs owner pay for our goats. However, it doesn't take the place of the actual goats. The two does were the first babies born on our farm. My daughter was also attached to the 3 week old babies we just had. She would sit out in the field with them every day and let them climb on her until they decided they were ready to climb up in her lap and sleep. My daughter is doing better but she was having trouble sleeping and when she did she would have night mares. She is still afraid of going to the barn and during the day she sits in the back yard and keeps watch over the goats. That has become her "job". I'm working on getting a LGD to take over that responsibility for her


I have thought more about your situation, and beyond your sweet daughter, I think of all the time and money you spent caring for, feeding, medicating, hoof trimming, heat, water, time with care, cleaning, penning, fencing --etc... Most goats are well over a year before breeding and you raised the two does from birth!? Oh my, I would be so sad, devastated, and angry! Your time was so invested was over a year, and the heart ache.

You know all this, and I am thinking out loud! But, how much does it cost to raise a goat to breeding age?

Our condolences

Hope your daughter isn't soured on dog owners or become cynical towards future situations

God Bless


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In Oregon you are allowed to sue for 3 times the value of every goat killed.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Value of goat*



goathiker said:


> In Oregon you are allowed to sue for 3 times the value of every goat killed.


That's fascinating. So, how would you determine that? I don't want to ask a silly question, but the value to buy a new one at the same age? Or, the cost you actually have in the doe-your feed, housing, water, meds, time, etc for the goat to get it to the age of 1 1/2 or ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the value of the potential that was robbed from you. So, say the goat's sire's dam was SGCH with 15 milk stars and sold at age 6 for $800 that potential is passed down to your goat. You may not get the full $2400 but, you can start your suit there.


----------



## GoatGalxo (Jun 1, 2016)

tcwells23 said:


> Yesterday my daughter went to the barn to let out two of our does and their 3 week old babies. When she went to unlock the stall door a big pit bull jumped up on the door from the inside. It scared her to death and she ran back and called her daddy. It killed both mama's and all four babies. When my husband got there the pit bull had another goat down with its head in his mouth. Another pit bull mix was chasing another doe around the field. My husband killed both dogs. All they did was kill and move on to the next goat...I think it broke their necks. It seems so senseless. Best we can tell, they ripped a corner of our field fencing up and came in through our field and then jumped over the door of the stall in the barn. The other two does weren't locked up and they went after them last. We went from nine goats to three :-(
> 
> We don't have any type of livestock guardians. We have had goats for four years and never had an issue. The dogs are dead but there can always be others. The three goats we have left are scared to go in the barn now.


I'm very sorry that this has happened to you. I had the same situation just last year. My heart aches for you.


----------

